# What is THE origin of Tiramisu?



## kiwisizzler (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello dear pastry chefs.

I am writing an article about tiramisu and in my research have come across a great deal of conflicting information. What I have worked out thus far is that the true tiramisu comes from the greater Venice region as recently as the 1970's. There are other theories about that claim its origins as being 1500-1700's Sienna but as marscapone was a speciality not of that region and would not have stood up to the distances and time required to get there, I have doubts on that one.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

the great wikipedia says this:

There is some debate regarding tiramisu's origin, as there is no documented mention of the dessert before 1983.[1] In 1998, Fernando and Tina Raris similarly claimed that the dessert is a recent invention. They point out that while the recipes and histories of other layered desserts are very similar, the first documented mention of tiramisu in a published work appears in a Greek cookbook. Backing up this story, the authors recalled an article that tiramisu was created in 1971 in Treviso by Guissepe Di Clemente.[2][3]

*
*


----------

